# Warum downloadet mein Rechner so langsam?



## Anderoth (9. August 2007)

Hi zusammen.
Ich habe DSL 1000 und wenn ich was downloaden will downloadet der nur mit 10-16 kb/s manchmal sogar um die 8-9 kb/s.
Wäre cool wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, wie ich das erheblich steigern könnte.
Mein Modem ist die FritzBox.
Mfg


----------



## revbalthazar (9. August 2007)

hm kommt drauf an wo du runterlädst, je nach seite ist dies begrenzt oder meist kostenpflichtig bei höheren raten.

Also ich habe ne 2000 Leitung und bei vollspeed bekomme ich 180kb/s

Router ist ne WLAN-fritzbox

ansonsten mal nen speedtest machen, gibt viele seiten die so etwas anbieten.


----------



## Anderoth (9. August 2007)

revbalthazar schrieb:


> hm kommt drauf an wo du runterlädst, je nach seite ist dies begrenzt oder meist kostenpflichtig bei höheren raten.
> 
> Also ich habe ne 2000 Leitung und bei vollspeed bekomme ich 180kb/s
> 
> ...



Hab ich grade gemacht, hab per Sufu einen Thread gegeben, der hat aber keine befriedigende Antwort auf mein problem geliefert.
Laut dem Speedtest wäre alles perfekt.
Ichhab ebei Chip.de GTA2 downloaden wollen und da hatte er ne weile 16 kb/s download aber dann ist er irgendwann auf 10-12 kb/s gefallen. Ist das bei chip.de normal?


----------



## revbalthazar (9. August 2007)

hm also ich habe dort mal den erstbesten link genommen und bei chip was runtergeladen und hatte eine downloadrate von 1600 kb/s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, naja firmenleitung.


PS:

habe gerade auch mal den link getestet:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_...8168&v=3600

hatte dort ne rate von ca. 500 kb/s


----------



## Anderoth (9. August 2007)

Ich hab jetzt den Download gestartet und beobachte, wie das weiter geht. Hmm jetzt downloadet er mit 110-120 kb/s. Scheint also nur an der Uhrzeit gelegen zu haben.
Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## revbalthazar (9. August 2007)

kann schon sein das genau in dem moment viele geladen haben, somit teilt sich das natürlich etwas auf.


----------



## Isegrim (9. August 2007)

Diese ganzen Speedtestseiten finde ich nicht sonderlich prickelnd. Am besten ist da noch der Download einer unkomprimierbaren größeren Datei und das Stoppen der benötigten Zeit. Das kann man z.B. hier tun.
Mit DSL 1000 sollte man maximal auf 1024 : 8 = 128 kbit/s kommen.
Schau mal im Webinterface deiner Fritzbox, mit welchen Werten sie synchronisiert ist.


----------



## Anderoth (10. August 2007)

Es hat sich ja schon erledigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Er hat GTA2 um 12 Uhr Mittags mit 123 kb/s konstant gedownloadet ausser ich habe in Firefox Seiten laden lassen, hab den Rechner aber beim Download die meiste Zeit in Ruhe gelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es muss wirklich an der Uhrzeit gelegen haben, und downloaden tue ich nicht so oft. Es hat mich nur das eine mal ziemlich gestört, weil ich weiss, dass er mehr kann.


----------



## Nassrak (11. August 2007)

Am besten du downloadest erst einmal eine andere File ... irgendeine im Internet bevor du einen Thread startest. Dann weißt du immerhin ob es an dir liegt oder am Server wo du die File saugst.

Gruß


----------

